# Izzy doll inspired by Estherjoy (K)



## watknanc (Jan 20, 2013)

This is the first Izzy doll I ever made and I've already started the second one (it's fun and they are so cute!). For some reason, I thought they were smaller. I used worsted weight yarn and size US4 needles and it is just 6" tall.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Super cute!!! Love the bunches of hair. Did you use one long thread across the head. I must make some of these!!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

So CUTE!


----------



## PGane (Apr 29, 2011)

A cutie!!


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

Darling little doll.


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

She is adorable!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Sooo cute......love the hair!


----------



## GranMaLin (Jan 28, 2018)

Adorable :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## watknanc (Jan 20, 2013)

lexiemae said:


> Super cute!!! Love the bunches of hair. Did you use one long thread across the head. I must make some of these!!


I took 5 pieces of yarn folded in half (I meant to use 6, but missed one) and pulled the loops (all at once) through both legs of one stitch in her head. Then I put the ends of the pieces of yarn through the loops and pulled tight. I didn't come up with this; I read somewhere that is how you add hair and it worked!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

She turned out really cute!!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Sweet! Love the pigtails!


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

Cute...


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

She's very cute . Someone will love her.


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

She's adorable!


----------



## Claireknits (Jan 30, 2018)

she's lovely the hair is just great


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

She's cute. :sm24:


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! She is SO darling.


----------



## watknanc (Jan 20, 2013)

Finished the second one, also inspired by Estherjoy. Now it's time to start creating my own!


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Love it! :sm02:


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

watknanc said:


> Finished the second one, also inspired by Estherjoy. Now it's time to start creating my own!


Adorable!!! :sm24:


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

She is so cute in her ruffle dress.


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Cute


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

watknanc said:


> I took 5 pieces of yarn folded in half (I meant to use 6, but missed one) and pulled the loops (all at once) through both legs of one stitch in her head. Then I put the ends of the pieces of yarn through the loops and pulled tight. I didn't come up with this; I read somewhere that is how you add hair and it worked!


Thanks for the info. )


----------



## Claireknits (Jan 30, 2018)

Can't wait to see your own creations


----------



## Igor'sJoy (Apr 5, 2017)

She is so cute!


----------



## Prettyyarn (Jul 7, 2017)

Modern day Marilyn Monroe!!


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Love her hair


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So very sweet!


----------



## ViTalinaCraft (Oct 12, 2015)

Adorable doll! Well done


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

These are adorable.


----------



## mcmanusp (Jan 11, 2016)

So cute! Love her hair!


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

I like both of them. So cute!


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

Love your dolls, they have such personality!


----------



## Kensbarb (Aug 27, 2014)

These would be perfect for the shoe boxes for kids for Christmas.


----------



## MandM's (Nov 3, 2012)

So cute love the pigtails.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

Cute...


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Too CUTE ????????????


----------



## CalmHeart (Feb 25, 2014)

She’s a real girly. Nicely done.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Cute. Love her pony tails.


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

She is super cute - well done!


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Where can you get the pattern for this doll please?yours are so cute.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Both dolls are very cute. Love the hairdo.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Your dolls are so cute


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

What fun! LOVE her pigtails. I've made a bunch of these and never thought about doing that.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

So so cute


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

So so cute


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

That's adorable ! Love the hair, too.
They really are so much fun to make.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Darling!


----------



## watknanc (Jan 20, 2013)

Briallu said:


> Where can you get the pattern for this doll please?yours are so cute.


Here's the link to the dolls that inspired me: https://www.ravelry.com/projects/estherjoy/izzy-african-comfort-doll
On that page is a link to the original pattern. Plz be sure to show us the ones you make!


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you so much for your help.My favourite is the one with the frilly skirt so I might try that one first.


----------



## watknanc (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your wonderful and encouraging comments! I am putting my own creations in a new post.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 25, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## Di Colo (Sep 20, 2017)

Ok,ok going to make one of these! Have a pal at my T.O.P.S. Club. I think she would like this!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

She is adorable. Will have to add hair to the next one I make.


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

A sweet cutie!


----------



## Elisa654 (Jan 18, 2017)

These dolls are adorable. Thanks for posting


----------



## mbostono (Mar 16, 2011)

watknanc said:


> This is the first Izzy doll I ever made and I've already started the second one (it's fun and they are so cute!). For some reason, I thought they were smaller. I used worsted weight yarn and size US4 needles and it is just 6" tall.


What pattern did you use for this?


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

The kit pattern does not make sense to me. 4 rows are feet. R5 decreases 5 stand so does 7 and 9. Is that the pants? But they are 14 rows, and the pattern stops at R11 to draw up,remaining stitches. How about the face and hat? Please explain. Adding up the parts it should be 39 rows.

The crochet pattern is better written but there are 42 rows accounted for tand it concludes with “ you should have a 32 row cylinder”. Is 32 a typo for 42?


----------



## watknanc (Jan 20, 2013)

mbostono said:


> What pattern did you use for this?


I started with the pattern at the bottom of this page http://www.izzydoll.ca/dolll/dolll.html except I knit in the round.
But I was inspired by Etherjoy - you can see her dolls on this page https://www.ravelry.com/projects/estherjoy/izzy-african-comfort-doll


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

watknanc said:


> I started with the pattern at the bottom of this page http://www.izzydoll.ca/dolll/dolll.html except I knit in the round.
> But I was inspired by Etherjoy - you can see her dolls on this page https://www.ravelry.com/projects/estherjoy/izzy-african-comfort-doll


Thanks for sending this link, reading it made a light go on in my head. The rows that confused me were only for the head, I thought they were to be used on the pants. It seemed wrong- but it seemed right. Your response straightened me out. I can get started now. You are the best! :sm24:


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

The link is not working...
But I will get there eventually ????


----------



## Tanikins (May 12, 2011)

Hi. Where's the pattern? I knit for charity, so this would be perfect. Thanks a million. Tanya


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

So cute.


----------

